# 2018 Cruze Hatchback Diesel



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Went to look at a hatchback (it was a 2017 LT with RS package) and took it for a drive yesterday to get a feel for the hatchback model. I loved everything about it. Very much looking forward to the Diesel release. From what I've read, it looks like it'll be out for the 2018 release and be available with a manual transmission. This is the car I've been saying for ages that I would love to have; now here it is.

I figured I'd start this thread for others who are interested in the same or similar combination. We can post info about the model here and just share general knowledge we come across that we and others can reference off of. I talked with the salesman I bought my 2014 Diesel off of and he said he should have more information about it (for a Canadian release anyway) in the coming week or two. Another salesman there who was a diesel aficionado to say the least was able to provide some insight into it. He said a GM exhaust engineer was at the dealer and he was talking to him about it and the new engine coming out for 2018. It's going to be a 1.6L turbo whisper-quiet diesel engine that delivers power that will be pleasantly surprising to some.

I'm looking forward to the package options for the 2018 release rather than being stuck with the premium model the 2014 Diesel was bound to. But in all honesty I'd probably go with a leather package anyway. The LT with the base interior wasn't really working for me.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

Same here, waiting patiently for the 2018 DIESEL/MANUAL to be released.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Has a price been mentioned for the diesel manual hatch? I think that will affect the decision to get one for many people.


----------



## Milliwatt Rob (Nov 4, 2016)

I assume the manual will be a six speed? And the auto will be the new nine speed?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Milliwatt Rob said:


> I assume the manual will be a six speed? And the auto will be the new nine speed?


This is highly likely. I can't see it going any other way.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Milliwatt Rob said:


> I assume the manual will be a six speed? And the auto will be the new nine speed?


It was just reported that the GMC Terrain diesel will have the 6 speed auto. Not sure if there are any implications for the Cruze.

"GM's 1.6-liter diesel four will also be available, making 137 hp and 240 lb-ft of torque in this application. Both gas engines will be paired with nine-speed automatic transmissions, while the diesel gets a six-speed auto."

2018 GMC Terrain loses the V6 and gains a diesel for an all-turbo lineup - Autoblog


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> It was just reported that the GMC Terrain diesel will have the 6 speed auto. Not sure if there are any implications for the Cruze.
> 
> "GM's 1.6-liter diesel four will also be available, making 137 hp and 240 lb-ft of torque in this application. Both gas engines will be paired with nine-speed automatic transmissions, while the diesel gets a six-speed auto."
> 
> 2018 GMC Terrain loses the V6 and gains a diesel for an all-turbo lineup - Autoblog


Given that they have said the Equinox and Cruze with that engine both come with the 9 speed, as well as the 1.5T in the Terrain, I think someone got their facts wrong.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Given that they have said the Equinox and Cruze with that engine both come with the 9 speed, as well as the 1.5T in the Terrain, I think someone got their facts wrong.


Agreed.

I can't wait until we at least get _some_ facts about this **** thing. I'm okay with the wait, though, since it's likely just trying to make sure they have this thing nailed down if they are going to try to steal away burned VW owners.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think we will know for sure until we see one on a dealer's lot.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I really don't understand the fascination for a manual diesel other than you like shifting. The mileage with a manual can't be much better (if at all) than an automatic transmission. Auto's are getting better and more efficient every year. I mean at 50+ mpg with my 14 CTD auto, I'm pretty darn happy never shifting.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd almost guarantee the 9-speed will be better on fuel. A lot of people want the manual, as it gives more of a sense of feeling "in-tune" with the car, and adding a bit of fun to the driving experience. 

Personally, if I get one, it'll be with whatever is rated better for fuel economy - and that's more than likely going to be the 9-speed. I can't complain to much about that - I sit in enough traffic to where not having a clutch would be a great perk. If I want to drive a manual, I have my Camaro. My DD doesn't need to be one.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

I simply don't like the car to drive me, I like to drive the car and shift gears whenever I want. The difference between MTX and AUTO is 1mpg at best so no biggie.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Has a price been mentioned for the diesel manual hatch? I think that will affect the decision to get one for many people.


With a hatchback, you're at least going to be on an LT level, with a diesel, they tend to be LT2 or higher equivalent, my guess would be mid-high 20s... 24K starting I bet. Definitely won't be bargain basement hatch diesels, that's for sure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

At least in the Jetta TDI, with the very good DSG, it was just simply more *fun* to swap your own cogs and then romp into the fat torqueband at 2000 RPM.

Hopefully the diesel manual isn't as crap to drive as the one on the Gen2 gassers. The ratios are stupid.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

shockz said:


> With a hatchback, you're at least going to be on an LT level, with a diesel, they tend to be LT2 or higher equivalent, my guess would be mid-high 20s... 24K starting I bet. Definitely won't be bargain basement hatch diesels, that's for sure.


That was the case with the 2014/2015 Diesels. I believe the 2018 will have quite a few options for trim levels.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LiveTrash said:


> That was the case with the 2014/2015 Diesels. I believe the 2018 will have quite a few options for trim levels.


Yup, they plan to start at LT, which in the 2nd gen, is sorta base. You can then add almost any options you want, including a leather package on the diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Dieselturbo said:


> I simply don't like the car to drive me, I like to drive the car and shift gears whenever I want. The difference between MTX and AUTO is 1mpg at best so no biggie.


I've seen the difference between them be more than 1 mpg these days. Even on the gas 2nd gen:

Manual (LT Sedan): 28/39/32
Auto (LT Sedan): 30/40/32

And sometimes that may play out even more in real world driving. Or it may not, who knows.


----------



## Dieselturbo (Dec 15, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> At least in the Jetta TDI, with the very good DSG, it was just simply more *fun* to swap your own cogs and then romp into the fat torqueband at 2000 RPM.
> 
> Hopefully the diesel manual isn't as crap to drive as the one on the Gen2 gassers. The ratios are stupid.


Not only the ratios but the imprecise engagement and rather long strokes of the gassers gearbox will scare away a lot of VW Diesels aficionados. I hope GM will, at least, try to eliminate the Gen 2 gassers trannies drawbacks and make it similar with the one on the Golf.
I don't see any news from 2017 NAIAS regarding the Cruz Diesel yet...


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Leather is just Gross for me ( currently have cheap ass covers so I dont get the Gross leather feel on me ), the nine speed makes more sense to optimize fuel efficiency and if the Diesel came in a lower package option it would sell a crap load better.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Hopefully the diesel manual isn't as crap to drive as the one on the Gen2 gassers. The ratios are stupid.


The diesel does get its own manual, so I would expect different ratios. Given the amount of torque it is supposed to make, they can have relatively tall gear ratios to max effective use of it, while increasing fuel economy.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> The diesel does get its own manual, so I would expect different ratios. Given the amount of torque it is supposed to make, they can have relatively tall gear ratios to max effective use of it, while increasing fuel economy.


True. The gas engine has torque aplenty too, but it's almost like they purposely made the manual dull to drive. It feels less clunky than the Gen1, but more lifeless. I'm not totally sure how they managed that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> True. The gas engine has torque aplenty too, but it's almost like they purposely made the manual dull to drive. It feels less clunky than the Gen1, but more lifeless. I'm not totally sure how they managed that.


I bet a nice short-throw shifter would solve that.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think Chevy will hit a big winner with this Cruze hatchback. The first time pics were released I liked it immediately. Now if they get the diesel right and don't have any issues like the current CTD, I see it flying out of showrooms. I am not a fan of the G2 sedan's look however. I won't touch the diesel until 2019 model. Since they are putting this same diesel in multiple GM models, the problems should pop out in the first year very quickly. Hopefully they got it right.


----------



## mgulfcoastguy (Jun 20, 2016)

The sedan's back seat is to small.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mgulfcoastguy said:


> The sedan's back seat is to small.


Compared to the 11-15, it's yuge. My 6' friends that were challenged to fit in the back of the old car fit fine in this one. And the back seat is the same size in the hatch.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> Since they are putting this same diesel in multiple GM models, the problems should pop out in the first year very quickly.


Not necessarily. Some of the issues with the current gen didn't fully surface for 2-3 years, like the batteries and the dreaded DEF heater element.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

diesel said:


> Not necessarily. Some of the issues with the current gen didn't fully surface for 2-3 years, like the batteries and the dreaded DEF heater element.


Dammmmmmit, you're right. You are such a buzz kill.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

I used to prefer a manual until I moved to this traffic congested shithole (Austin Area).


(Sorry, I should have looked at the dates.)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, it is an old post but.. @EricSmit, anything you can say about when we'll start seeing the '18 CTD hatches around?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yes, it is an old post but.. @EricSmit, anything you can say about when we'll start seeing the '18 CTD hatches around?


I've got 2018 Cruze hatches with the diesel at 4150 right now, which is original invoice. Next step is shipped.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sweet. Getting closer!

Not that we need one, but it'll be cool to see them out there.


----------



## NoDanaOnlyZool (Jun 29, 2017)

Am I the only fool out here with a Manual transmission 2017 Cruze Diesel Sedan?? I'd love to have the Diesel Hatchback, but circumstances dictated my getting what I have (i.e., my old car needed to be replaced STAT, so it was). There's a nice article from Road & Track about driving "my car" and they were rather complimentary of the Cruze Diesel Sedan with the stick shift. They said it was ideal for teaching new drivers how to drive a stick - which is pretty high praise for them!

What You Learn After Driving the Chevy Cruze Diesel


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NoDanaOnlyZool said:


> Am I the only fool out here with a Manual transmission 2017 Cruze Diesel Sedan?? I'd love to have the Diesel Hatchback, but circumstances dictated my getting what I have (i.e., my old car needed to be replaced STAT, so it was). There's a nice article from Road & Track about driving "my car" and they were rather complimentary of the Cruze Diesel Sedan with the stick shift. They said it was ideal for teaching new drivers how to drive a stick - which is pretty high praise for them!
> 
> What You Learn After Driving the Chevy Cruze Diesel


There are at least 2 others here with a manual diesel sedan.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm one of the other manual transmission diesel sedan fools. 


First gear threw both me and my daughter off a bit at first -- it seems to bug anybody who's experienced with a stick shift. But aside from first gear thing, which I attribute to turbo lag, I refer to the Cruze manual as having "easy mode." The diesel torque is certainly a factor in how easy it is to drive, but there are multiple computer assists involved too. The computer raises engine RPMs for you as you release the clutch, which is annoying when you take your foot off the clutch in neutral, but kind of handy in low-speed manuvering, like parking. It has hill start assist, which I've adjusted to. I grew up in the hills and don't "need" the assist and it's stalled me out more than once in situations where it just didn't let go when it should have. Fortunately those were low-speed, manuvering situations, but it's pretty irritating to feel the brakes and suspension loading up as you try to move and then have the engine die. I think the computer is looking for driver input from the throttle like you would do when you're taking off on a hill and it's confused because I'm just easing off the clutch without the throttle in a parking lot with enough of a grade to trigger the assist program. You'd think it would recognize it's own computer throttle work, but that's probably locked out by the hill assist program. Can you tell I'm a software dev?


Anyway, on balance, yes, it's really easy to drive and I enjoy it.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am very interested in how the gen 2 diesel progresses, I will probably be ready for another cruze in 5-6 years and I like the idea of a manual diesel hatch.


----------



## CLATTER (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi, all. Guess this'll serve as my intro post, as well. Feel free to skip past the break for my question.

German car guy here. My wife and I had bought a pre-owned Passat TDI 2 days before the Dieselgate recall was announced, and 3 days before the cut-off for a buy-back. I had planned to run the car into the ground, but they paid us about $8k more than we paid for the car, second-hand... so that about sums up how she's now in a '14 BMW 5er.

I own a '90 Porsche 928 S4 garage queen, and I currently use a 1985 Merc 300D and a 1995 Merc E300D as my dailies. They're the last model-year of their respective chassis, and are absolutely bulletproof engines... but they're getting to be a headache. The lack of modernity combined with minor issues that pile up to eat into my weekend is starting to be more of a hassle than the ease-of-DIY / reliability they offer. Tracing vac leaks, fixing the drip-of-the-month, regular valve adjustments, replacing fueling components...

Frankly, I'm tired of getting to work with greasy hands from wrenching on them before leaving (or, every so often, on the commute in). This aside from how it hardly makes sense to own 4 cars across 2 people.

I have a soft spot for hatches/wagons -- before the 928, I was all about an E63AMG wagon, CTS-V wagon, GLA45AMG, etc -- but also a soft spot for diesels. For a daily, I was looking at the "fixed" Golf TDIs when they first became re-eligible for sale... but the incentives, as I'm sure many of you are aware, were garbage.

I work on a Mil base, was born and raised in the ******* part of Maryland, and love guns and apple pie... and here I am, for the first time, on an American car forum... strongly considering an American car... ew! :tongue:


-----


I am currently looking at an '18 Cruze hatch diesel w/ the manual transmission. I suppose I just want to make sure all my ducks are in a row before I pull the trigger. I spoke with a local dealer's inventory guy, and he mentioned the following:




Diesel hatch has a highest trim of LT (no Premier), thus cloth-only int
Diesel hatch has RS pkg included (includes 18" wheels, foglights, and other aesthetic items)
Diesel hatch has Convenience pkg (keyless entry/start, 8-way power driver seat, heated front seats) available




Diesel hatch IS NOT available with Driver Confidence pkgs (1 or 2)
Diesel hatch IS NOT available with Sunroof/Nav pkg

*Can anyone confirm/deny these? *Not looking to tell him to go ahead with an order if he was simply mistaken, and it costs me an option(s) I'd have liked to have.

For what it's worth, I was told he'd be able to go "$3000 under MSRP, roughly $2200 under invoice", not including any rebates I may qualify for at delivery. Also mentioned that it would take roughly 6-8wks to arrive after the order is submitted.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

CLATTER said:


> Diesel hatch has a highest trim of LT (no Premier), thus cloth-only int
> Diesel hatch has RS pkg included (includes 18" wheels, foglights, and other aesthetic items)
> Diesel hatch has Convenience pkg (keyless entry/start, 8-way power driver seat, heated front seats) available
> 
> ...


Speaking of what we can confirm and reasonably guess that how it'll carry forward into the '18:


Leather is an available option that also adds heated steering wheel
No RS options offered on '17 sedan
Both of the diesels (MT and AT) included the convenience package standard with only difference being remote start
Manual transmission was not offered driver confidence package, it was an available option on the AT diesel
Sun and sound package (which also added the driver package) was only available on automatic transmission

It was a bit of a let down to those of us that really wanted a manual that some options were removed from our grasp, as I would have really enjoyed the driver confidence package and the premium audio. But I've survived without thus far. Hopefully Chevy will wake up and realize that it's silly to strip options based on transmission on a car like this one. On the base Cruze, it makes sense, but there are definitely enough diesel freaks who'd only take a manual that it seemed like a strange choice on their part to tie things to the transmission. 

My theory is that Chevy wanted to try to reduce sales on the manual so they can say they tried and then go back to only manufacturing a manual variant. But just my slightly bitter 2 cents on that.


----------



## CLATTER (Sep 12, 2017)

danielfox118 said:


> Speaking of what we can confirm and reasonably guess that how it'll carry forward into the '18:
> 
> 
> Leather is an available option that also adds heated steering wheel
> ...


Spoke with the dealer today...

Seems that if you go manual diesel hatch, you cannot get the 9-Speaker Bose Premium audio -- but you can if you go auto diesel hatch. I'll check tomorrow on if going with an auto allows Sun+Sound pkg or Driver Confidence pkg on the diesel hatch, or if those are premium only (ie: not available for the diesel, as it is LT only).

For what it's worth, I can confirm that leather package is available (as you state, adds heated leather steering wheel) in Jet Black, Kalahari+Jet Black, and Medium Atmo+Dark Atmo. Also, the "(5JL) LPO, Performance Brake Package" was available, while Redline Edition was only available in gasser.


----------



## danielfox118 (May 5, 2017)

CLATTER said:


> Seems that if you go manual diesel hatch, you cannot get the 9-Speaker Bose Premium audio -- but you can if you go auto diesel hatch. I'll check tomorrow on if going with an auto allows Sun+Sound pkg or Driver Confidence pkg on the diesel hatch, or if those are premium only (ie: not available for the diesel, as it is LT only).


Ain't it just ridiculous? Really burns my britches, or some other phrase about being annoyed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So - based on Chevy's website, which now has the 2018 Cruze page up (though you can't build anything, yet), the Cruze Diesel Hatch is rated at 48 highway with the manual and 45 with the auto. Worth noting, the manual hatch diesel comes with the RS package.

So it'll still get well over that.

2018 Cruze: Small Car & Hatchback Car | Chevrolet


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Also up, the configurator for the 2018 cars, including the hatch diesel: Small Car For Sale: 2018 Cruze Pricing | Chevrolet


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

An area dealer has an 18 Hatchback, Diesel, Auto, RS inbound. Tempted is an understatement.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Is there anyway to find out where the car is in the supply chain and when it may make it to the dealership?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

JDH said:


> Is there anyway to find out where the car is in the supply chain and when it may make it to the dealership?


Yes. Email me.


----------



## KalahariKid (Jun 25, 2017)

'18 6sp manual diesel sedan took delivery on Friday and just parked it (now Sunday night) from a 1000 mile run, 75mph cruise control for 90% of it, stuck in 3 traffic jams for a loss of an hour stop and go and just missed 60mpg average, 58.7. Without the traffic jams thinking I would have hit the 60mpg mark. Letting her cool down for the night then off Monday morning for the same 1000 mile run again, see what she does on that run. In 7 days from new will have over 2500 miles on it, at this rate I will recoup the cost to go to diesel in a hurry. If I could run for 12 hours at 65mph I think 65mpg would be about right. Just can't bring myself to do it, yet.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

That's crazy man. City driving and traffic just kills my mileage on the 6 speed diesel sedan. Ive been averaging 41mpg the last few tanks with 44mpg being my first and best tank. Most of my trips are around 30 miles and about 70% highway. With cruise control on the highway the instant readout is usually around 55mpg on average but getting too and from the highway and running around town just kills my average.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

KalahariKid said:


> '18 6sp manual diesel sedan took delivery on Friday and just parked it (now Sunday night) from a 1000 mile run, 75mph cruise control for 90% of it, stuck in 3 traffic jams for a loss of an hour stop and go and just missed 60mpg average, 58.7.


Impressive fuel efficiency, thanks for sharing. When you can, post some pics. Would like to see what the ‘18 diesel looks like.


----------



## KalahariKid (Jun 25, 2017)

RunninWild, can you tell me where to see the instant MPG readout, mine does not seem to show it, only on trip A and B an AVG MPG readout, no where can I seem to find the instant readout. Would like to know shift points for best MPG and how far to lug 6th gear in the 40 to 50 mph range before it is beneficial to run 5th and not 6th. Thanks!

Rivergoer I'll get some pics up soon, it is 18 new colour Satin Steel Metallic on Kalahari which I thought would be an odd combo (but yet not offered with Kinetic blue?!?) but is growing on me already.

At 1200 miles or so and so far avg mpg is 58mpg still with hours at a standstill in traffic and always 75mpg on the cruise, surely to blow into the 60s for mpg at a slower speed and no traffic jams soon, I hope.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

KalahariKid said:


> RunninWild, can you tell me where to see the instant MPG readout, mine does not seem to show it, only on trip A and B an AVG MPG readout, no where can I seem to find the instant readout. Would like to know shift points for best MPG and how far to lug 6th gear in the 40 to 50 mph range before it is beneficial to run 5th and not 6th. Thanks!
> 
> At 1200 miles or so and so far avg mpg is 58mpg still with hours at a standstill in traffic and always 75mpg on the cruise, surely to blow into the 60s for mpg at a slower speed and no traffic jams soon, I hope.


I'm pretty sure there's an instant MPG reading on the same list as trip A and B. You can select from 3 lists using the arrows on the right-hand side of the steering wheel. The first is odometers, digital speed, instant MPG. The middle one is oil life monitor, DEF level, etc. The third one is fuel economy. I spend most of my time on the third list on the "last 25 miles" display. It has a horizontal bar that shows instant MPG and best MPG for the last 25, 50, and 450 miles. Press the check button to rotate between those three. Also in that group is a consumption list that estimates how much fuel/hour it uses to run everything from the headlights on bright to the air conditioner. There's another display with a bar chart that I've never figured out.

I've hand-calculated two 60+ MPG tanks in mine so far. My best 25-mile average is 72.5.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not in the Gen 2.

Instant MPG is in the same readout as the 25/50/500 mpg display.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Not in the Gen 2.


My Gen 2 has instant MPG in both displays.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

KalahariKid said:


> '18 6sp manual diesel sedan took delivery on Friday and just parked it (now Sunday night) from a 1000 mile run, 75mph cruise control for 90% of it, stuck in 3 traffic jams for a loss of an hour stop and go and just missed 60mpg average, 58.7. Without the traffic jams thinking I would have hit the 60mpg mark. Letting her cool down for the night then off Monday morning for the same 1000 mile run again, see what she does on that run. In 7 days from new will have over 2500 miles on it, at this rate I will recoup the cost to go to diesel in a hurry. If I could run for 12 hours at 65mph I think 65mpg would be about right. Just can't bring myself to do it, yet.


That is crazy mileage for sure. Just curious but what brand/size tire is on your diesel?


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

KalahariKid said:


> '18 6sp manual diesel sedan took delivery on Friday and just parked it (now Sunday night) from a 1000 mile run, 75mph cruise control for 90% of it, stuck in 3 traffic jams for a loss of an hour stop and go and just missed 60mpg average, 58.7. Without the traffic jams thinking I would have hit the 60mpg mark. Letting her cool down for the night then off Monday morning for the same 1000 mile run again, see what she does on that run. In 7 days from new will have over 2500 miles on it, at this rate I will recoup the cost to go to diesel in a hurry. If I could run for 12 hours at 65mph I think 65mpg would be about right. Just can't bring myself to do it, yet.


How do you feel about the power? Specifically, for passing at highway speed? I'm looking at a similar Cruze to yours. And I'm coming from a Cobalt with a little boost. I'm glad to hear your MPG ratings. Go oil burners!

Related, do you have a full under engine tray / belly pan?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KalahariKid said:


> '18 6sp manual diesel sedan took delivery on Friday and just parked it (now Sunday night) from a 1000 mile run, 75mph cruise control for 90% of it, stuck in 3 traffic jams for a loss of an hour stop and go and just missed 60mpg average, 58.7. Without the traffic jams thinking I would have hit the 60mpg mark. Letting her cool down for the night then off Monday morning for the same 1000 mile run again, see what she does on that run. In 7 days from new will have over 2500 miles on it, at this rate I will recoup the cost to go to diesel in a hurry. If I could run for 12 hours at 65mph I think 65mpg would be about right. Just can't bring myself to do it, yet.


pic of trip computer isnt loading.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Do Canadians get different gauge clusters? Mine 2017 looks different from the ones I've seen posted. Its similar but the lcd is completely different.


----------



## zdravo (Nov 1, 2017)

Well well I just read all the thread and I can say I am pretty surprised how US/Canada people are exciting about an diesel car.
We in europe have diesels since WW2 and its not a big thing to us.
Common car in my country is VW Golf MK2 diesel 
But technology is advancing and engines too.
The diesel engine you are talking about is 1.6 TD 100kw/136HP B16DTH

In 2016 in January I was called to my local Opel dealer to try new astra K even before they are available to buy.
I had a choice to try a car with 1.0T 100HP engine, 1.5T 150HP engine and new 1.6 TD 136HP diesel engine.
So I took diesel and I was very well surprised with it.
The car itself had top equipment, Sport package (in Opel thats top), it had Matrix LED driving lights, parking sensors front and rear with parking camera, lather interior etc etc, gearbox was manual.

When I started the car I asked man from dealership is it petrol?
He said no, its a diesel, new engine so called "whisper diesel".
As I drive only opels, I wery well know how older engine types sounded for example 1.7 isuzu engine from astra G H and J.
That engines are working as a gredger especially when are cold.
So I was shocked how quiet this engine is.
I started to drive and I wanted to turn the headlights on, man from dealership stopped me and he said just let it do its job, the lights are full automatic, you will see, OK I said and I was very excided when I saw how it works.
The lights are LED and the color temperature is very good chosen, I can say pure white. They turn as you turn steering wheel and they are engaging main beam itself and turn it off when it detects incoming car. Thsy wide and narrow light beam as you drive. If there are some walkers around the road you will see them clearly much earlier than with common halogen lights.

But the engine delighted me, it pulls really well in any speed. Three adults were in the car during my test drive.
The dealership guy really asked me to push it to the limits and the car was really fast and really agresive when you need it.
I drove through a village 150kmh without a feeling of speed.
Car simply pulls when you press the gas pedal, and if you press it to the metal, it pulls like a beast.
Fuel consumption was very low 5.5L/100km for my driving style.

I am still amazed by that engine and car too.
But coupled with that engine, I would peronally would like to have an automatic transmission.

It is still too early to say, but I am pretty sure that this engine will break clutches by default.
Under clutch I mean on DMF and rest of the parts on it. That parts are pretty expensive in newer cars.

Sent from my LG G5 SE using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmetzger63 (Sep 28, 2017)

I have the 2018 Cruse HB manual diesel. First tank at 455 miles was 42 mpg. Second tank at 855 miles was 45 mpg. I'm a little disappointed in the mileage as compared to the sedan values published here. I know the manual HB highway rating is 48 mpg as compared to the sedan at 52 mpg.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

dlmetzger63 said:


> I have the 2018 Cruse HB manual diesel. First tank at 455 miles was 42 mpg. Second tank at 855 miles was 45 mpg. I'm a little disappointed in the mileage as compared to the sedan values published here. I know the manual HB highway rating is 48 mpg as compared to the sedan at 52 mpg.


I think those are good numbers, how can you be disappointed in 45mpg? Just enjoy the car, it should get better over time, it’s not even broke in yet.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Also remember, the car is still going through break-in. What kind of driving style do you have, and what kind of route are you driving?


----------



## dlmetzger63 (Sep 28, 2017)

Back and forth to work. 1/2 is mostly highway at 65 mph and the other 1/2 is low speed (50 & 35 mph) on base.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

RunninWild said:


> Do Canadians get different gauge clusters? Mine 2017 looks different from the ones I've seen posted. Its similar but the lcd is completely different.


Do you have the upgraded 8" MyLink system? I thought those come with the better color information screen in the instrument cluster. 




dlmetzger63 said:


> Back and forth to work. 1/2 is mostly highway at 65 mph and the other 1/2 is low speed (50 & 35 mph) on base.


Half of your driving at lower speeds, possibly stop-and-go wouldn't give me anything to complain about 45 mpg. On my first gen Cruze Turbo Diesel I'd average about 38 mpg per tank with half of the miles low speed daily driving. Get it out on the freeway for a longer trip and it would be well into the mid to upper 40s.

While many people are posted some really great numbers, your driving and style might be different. Try a couple longer road trips and see how it does. Also remember the EPA combined city/highway rating is "only" 35 mpg for the diesel hatch (29/48 for the manual hatch and 30/45 for the auto). You're already doing ten higher than the combined rating which isn't bad and close the highway rating even with some lower speed mixed in.

One other thing. Since you've got a manual hatch it comes with the RS package and the larger 18" wheel and tires which can cause a hit to economy combined with the hatches slightly greater aerodynamic drag so the sedan on the smaller wheels may very well be a few mpg higher in the real world.


----------



## dlmetzger63 (Sep 28, 2017)

The best mileage is at low speed. The highway instant readout is usually ~44-48 mpg. When I travel on base, its long distances at 35 or 50 mph and the instant readout is ~54-60 mpg. No stop and go traffic on base.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

dlmetzger63 said:


> When I travel on base, its long distances at 35 or 50 mph and the instant readout is ~54-60 mpg. No stop and go traffic on base.


Car&Driver filled a fully warmed up 2017 at a freeway gas station, got on the freeway, went 80 miles with the cruise set at 55, turned around and went back to the same pump, got 70mpg. 
Do you think yours would get 70 under those conditions? I'm assuming it was a fairly wind-free day.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

If you're running the A/C at the ~65 mph speeds that would indicate the car is still getting pretty close to the highway rating. I suspect the GM rating for 48 mpg highway for the diesel hatch is based on the most popular model, which would be automatic hatches which don't have the RS package and run the smaller 16" wheels. Automakers aren't required to test every single trim level so it may be possible the larger, non-low rolling resistance 18" tires on your car would drag economy down a touch.

Also if you haven't already done so, try fully filling the tank, reseting the trip odometer, run it down and then top off again and calculate the mileage. I haven't had a chance to verify it myself but I've seen a couple people mention the trip computer instant and average economy readings can be a touch pessimistic.


----------



## dlmetzger63 (Sep 28, 2017)

I know it's a little early to say what the average mileage will be. However, that Car & Driver article was what I was thinking of as well as another youtube review. Again, I know the HB is rated a 48 highway. Also, the manual HB has different wheels which probably are not optimized for mileage. The auto seems to be a negative not a positive given the published city/highway rating. I came from a Jetta that got 45-47 mpg. I was hoping to get better mileage with a newer designed engine on a similar vehicle. It's still does what I need. I was just hoping for a cherry on top of my Sundae.:smile:


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Car&Driver filled a fully warmed up 2017 at a freeway gas station, got on the freeway, went 80 miles with the cruise set at 55, turned around and went back to the same pump, got 70mpg.
> Do you think yours would get 70 under those conditions? I'm assuming it was a fairly wind-free day.


I say it's _possible_. The best average tank I've had in my sedan is 62 MPG. My best 25-mile average is 74 MPG. Given ideal conditions for enough miles, I think 70 MPG over any distance is _possible_. Likely to happen? Not so much. But possible.


----------

